# Something that you're constantly craving?



## Oldcatlady (Nov 20, 2015)

Can be food, or something else... attention, love, idk lol. xD


I always find myself wanting chips and cracker+cheese. ;-;
And can't get any without having to go to the supermarket urgh.
SO YAH I MADE A THREAD ABOUT IT.
I'm a very antisocial person when I want to, so not really attention.


Anyway, what is something that you often crave for?


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 20, 2015)

chewing gum i guess because it makes me less anxious to chew on stuff


----------



## gem83 (Nov 20, 2015)

Food in general lmao but usually like, fast food oopS


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 20, 2015)

Candy. Candy all the time. 
Mostly fruit type of candy like Skittles or Starbursts.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 20, 2015)

Cute guys


----------



## kayleee (Nov 20, 2015)

Honestly I love donuts


----------



## sej (Nov 20, 2015)

I am always craving mcdonalds lol


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 20, 2015)

Chicken and soft drinks.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 20, 2015)

coke -cola , Starbucks , Tacos , Nacho cheese and  playing games.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 20, 2015)

Green tea. Thanks, Japan.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 20, 2015)

starbucks, ribena, and a shop near me sells really good jam donuts so those also. owo


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 20, 2015)

Usually just sweets and/or chocolate, WHICH isn't good because they're bad for me. ;w; I wish I could be constantly craving something healthy. I do like strawberries a lot actually. I'm also really craving this mint flavoured lemonade I found recently. 

Also I always crave Pepsi. It's bad, I know. I feel like caffeine is really the only thing that keeps me awake sometimes!


----------



## emolga (Nov 20, 2015)

Ice cream!


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 20, 2015)

Mocha frappes


----------



## enchilada (Nov 20, 2015)

burritos


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 20, 2015)

Pumpkin spice lattes and chow mein.


----------



## toddishott (Nov 20, 2015)

Mint Hot Chocolate and grapes.


----------



## wassop (Nov 20, 2015)

green tea frappuccinos , pumpkin spice or cucumber flavored stuff , spicy chips


----------



## Llust (Nov 20, 2015)

chicken cup noodles. i know its bad for me ;v; but ive had one cup per day over the past three days. its is so unhealthy but its so good


----------



## tae (Nov 20, 2015)

that lipton onion soup powders, when you mix them in a tub of sour cream it makes the BEST french onion dip ever.
i crave that all the time, but i very rarely let myself act on the want. i usually end up eating an entire bag of chips and the entire tub of dip within a day or two and end up getting sick because of it... x)


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 20, 2015)

as for food, i crave tofu with sticky rice mmmmmmmmmmm 

and green tea mm


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2015)

Food XD. I'm always hungry...especially junk food, candy, and fruits.  

Speaking of which, I'm gonna go grab a cheesecake and eat a slice lol


----------



## Crash (Nov 20, 2015)

cheetos. i have no idea why
+ i'm really always craving the weirdest things, half the time it's something i've never really even liked but then i'll suddenly be ready to kill a man for it. 
god forbid i'm ever pregnant​


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 20, 2015)

Cheese and soda lol


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm constantly craving chocolate!  And also green tea.  So pretty much anything filled with caffeine, although I don't like coffee at all.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 20, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Honestly I love donuts



omfg same *_*


----------



## jiny (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm always craving spicy food, like spicy chips, and spicy candy. I have NO idea why.


----------



## cinny (Nov 20, 2015)

chocolate or pasta because I rarely eat those


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 20, 2015)

fries, nachos, fried chicken lmao


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 20, 2015)

im also craving A's for my grades


----------



## piske (Nov 20, 2015)

I definitely always want sour candy xD nerds, sour patch kids, those sour straw thingies...that ALWAYS sounds good to me!!! Even if I've had another sweet, I still want that sour candy!!! :>


----------



## Beardo (Nov 20, 2015)

literally just attention

like you could just put your hand on my shoulder for a sec and I would be happy


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 21, 2015)

chocolate, flat white latte, pizza, hot wings, spicy chips, india pale ale...


----------



## Jacob (Nov 21, 2015)

Sexy ass music. Just found the hottest song and I cannot stop listening to it.

Lil bit a chopped vocals Jersey Club music is so hot

If you wanna here it, here is a link <3

https://soundcloud.com/chatty-chicken/remedy


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 21, 2015)

does a best friend count? i crave the guy in my sig hehe


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 24, 2015)

Sleep, chocolate, and beef jerky. And lately I've been craving sushi. California rolls 

But mostly I crave sleep. Always.


----------



## Kissyme100 (Nov 24, 2015)

Mcdonalds and sleep.


----------



## Delphine (Nov 24, 2015)

Hugs, iced tea and Funko POPs figures.


----------



## okaimii (Nov 24, 2015)

I always crave sushi and fruit.


----------



## otomatoe (Nov 24, 2015)

Oxygen


----------



## Saylor (Nov 24, 2015)

Chocolate and affection.


----------



## Soigne (Nov 24, 2015)

peaches or strawberries


----------



## 00jachna (Nov 24, 2015)

Grapes


----------



## Aestivate (Nov 24, 2015)

Social interaction definetly. One of my biggest fears would be that I've no people around me anymore so yea, it would be a hell if I was forced to talk to myself instead of  to others.


----------



## Knopekin (Nov 24, 2015)

It's a joke between me and everyone I know that I'm physically incapable of turning down a cup of tea.

I also crave the approval of others in a way that I really hope I grow out of someday. I just want everyone to like me, and it shouldn't matter, especially because I can be annoying and argumentative, but_ like me, please_ D:


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 24, 2015)

I am craving anything with sugar, amiibos, and Christmas.


----------



## asuka (Nov 24, 2015)

water..oUo


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 24, 2015)

Pokeballs


----------



## inkling (Nov 24, 2015)

french fries. im making some now. also beer


----------



## Oldcatlady (Nov 24, 2015)

asuka said:


> water..oUo



I actually try to avoid drinking water whenever I can which is terrible xD


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Nov 24, 2015)

A girlfriend


----------



## Cailey (Nov 24, 2015)

blue powerade or mountain dew & sushi, chile ramen or cheetos/cheddar ruffles ~ 

- - - Post Merge - - -

it honestly depends though, lol those are just recent. oh and pizza ugh


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 24, 2015)

Amiibo cards, Twix Bars, (Halloween made me crave it) anything pumpkin spiced that I like, oreos, boneless buffalo wings, Toadette and... my own mayor for somehow....


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 25, 2015)

Glaze donuts, ice tea, and bubblegum.


----------



## fenris (Nov 25, 2015)

Tummy rubs, head-scratches, matcha-flavored pocky, coconut chai, cuddles, warm blankets, attention, mochi ice cream, guava candies, the company of loved ones, validation... the list goes on.


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 25, 2015)

i crave laughter and cute images (I'm only _2 and I'm not a girl either)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 25, 2015)

That good ol' sexy time...
For reals.
But for food I always want sushi and cheese... not together of course, but those two things.


----------



## Rasha (Nov 25, 2015)

coffee


----------



## Twisterheart (Nov 25, 2015)

Pizza. I am dying for some good pizza.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 25, 2015)

someone who will love me im so lonely help

Lately I've been craving bourbon chicken with those noodles from Panda Express.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 25, 2015)

Cuddling. I crave cuddling all of the time. I want to cuddle with a nice and warm boy or girl and listen to their heartbeat fast while I gaze into their eyes. .//.


----------



## glow (Nov 25, 2015)

cucumbers

and attention from my cat because she plays hard to get instead of just admitting her love 4 me </3


----------



## radioloves (Nov 25, 2015)

I find that my cravings yield to the sweet side! or the kind of soury things like yogurt ~
but probably grapes, candy, chocolate and guava juice <3


----------



## piichinu (Nov 27, 2015)

sour patch kids and swedish fish


----------



## raeyoung (Nov 28, 2015)

I always crave slushies, noodles, pizza, chocolate, skittles, barbeque chips, sour cream and onion chips, and PRINGLES!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also always crave milk and chocolate milk... and ice cream... I crave a lot.


----------



## seliph (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm like always craving dairy for some reason


----------



## Pearls (Nov 28, 2015)

I've been craving chips and curry sauce for like a month. i nearly got some today but they mucked the order up and gave me chips and gravy....


----------



## kassie (Nov 28, 2015)

sweets

it's annoying af because i constantly want chocolate (peanut m&ms & snickers p&b are godly ugh)


----------



## sej (Nov 28, 2015)

I always crave christmas xD


----------



## Chicken Tender (Nov 28, 2015)

jinico said:


> I'm like always craving dairy for some reason



same here, anything like ice cream or cheese, i always seem to want it


----------



## seliph (Nov 28, 2015)

Chicken Tender said:


> same here, anything like ice cream or cheese, i always seem to want it



I tried looking into it and apparently there's such thing as dairy addiction that can be as strong as cigarette addiction.

Wow.


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 28, 2015)

A new Rune Factory game damn


----------



## Chicken Tender (Nov 28, 2015)

jinico said:


> I tried looking into it and apparently there's such thing as dairy addiction that can be as strong as cigarette addiction.
> 
> Wow.



gross.
it kinda sucks since im lactose intolerant, but the stomach wants what it wants


----------



## seliph (Nov 28, 2015)

Chicken Tender said:


> gross.
> it kinda sucks since im lactose intolerant, but the stomach wants what it wants



I'd be so in the dumps if i developed lactose intolerance
I have chocolate milk like every day it's my life


----------



## Chicken Tender (Nov 28, 2015)

jinico said:


> I'd be so in the dumps if i developed lactose intolerance
> I have chocolate milk like every day it's my life



i can't handle milk, even the smallest sip will make me throw up (plus it's gross just in general)
but dairy products don't seem to bother me as much as long as I'm not eating like an entire tub of ice creams


----------



## Zoeyrawr (Nov 29, 2015)

Hot Cheetos haha.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 5, 2015)

Zoeyrawr said:


> Hot Cheetos haha.



I feel ya.


----------



## Minerva (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm usually carving french toast or a spanish omelette.


----------



## oreo (Dec 5, 2015)

sunflower seeds, my god they are so good


----------



## Que (Dec 5, 2015)

I crave vanilla ice cream 24/7. It's not even funny anymore, I legit go downstairs and check the freezer every single day even though I know that I don't have any. ;u;


----------



## Shawna (Dec 6, 2015)

Chester's Hot Fries!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 6, 2015)

Buffalo wings or steak... just meat in general.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

the guy in my signature...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 6, 2015)

SANIC


----------



## Squidward (Dec 6, 2015)

Videogames and that sushi that has avocado in it that's so good.


----------



## cassieok5 (Dec 6, 2015)

Yoghurts....yup yoghurts


----------



## nami26 (Dec 6, 2015)

coffee and coffee cake


----------



## Goth (Dec 6, 2015)

chocolate milk 24/7

that and sweets


----------



## merve-chan (Dec 6, 2015)

Chocolate and doritos chips! I had been eating clean (so I mean no junk) for a year and for a month now I'm craving sooooo much chocolate muesli and donuts and chips!


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 6, 2015)

Attention. 

Yeah I'm an attention ***** but whatever


----------



## Rena. (Dec 6, 2015)

Gonna go with sushi. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Squidward said:


> Videogames and that sushi that has avocado in it that's so good.



Right on! Avocado salmon & cream cheese


----------



## derezzed (Dec 6, 2015)

Nowadays when I get the munchies, I'm always craving something spicy.
Spicy ramen, spicy trail mix, spicy chicken wings, you name it... though unfortunately that doesn't mean I'm immune to really spicy food, haha. I always make sure to have a bottle of water or two handy


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

Oranges, and once I do get them I can't stop eating them. I have an addiction to oranges.


----------



## Meg-Mog (Dec 6, 2015)

Popcorn. Salted popcorn.


----------



## lamblamp (Dec 6, 2015)

Cookies :c


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 6, 2015)

Chocolate and sweets tbh ahhh. ;v; <3 But I know I need to be more healthy so I'm resisting!


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 6, 2015)

fried chicken 
: ((((((


----------



## Matramix (Dec 6, 2015)

A boyfriend.. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Rabirin (Dec 6, 2015)

Saag aloo (an indian dish of spinach and potatos) - like all the time, it doesn't matter what day it is, what time.. I'm just always craving it.


----------



## Buttons (Dec 6, 2015)

cereal


----------



## Trundle (Dec 6, 2015)

McDonalds Sausage McMuffins


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 6, 2015)

pizza and lately i've been strongly craving celery dipped in blue cheese


----------



## boujee (Dec 6, 2015)

something spicy
like curry or a beef paty


----------



## Contessa (Dec 6, 2015)

(My friends attention) probably sushi or a Oreo blizzard from Dairy Queen


----------



## Jacob (Dec 6, 2015)

I am constantly craving spending time with my friends, but I do not get to see them a lot. Apparently they all hung out yesterday but I didn't know!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 7, 2015)

Sushi my god. I would do anything for a bento box I swear. Not literally I'm not willing to commit a crime for a box of sushi.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 7, 2015)

Lately I have been craving lots of Chips and Salsa haha I keep stocking up :')


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 7, 2015)

red Grapes


----------



## Katattacc (Dec 7, 2015)

sweets, cake, chocolate. anything desert


----------



## pippy1994 (Dec 7, 2015)

Coca-Cola, can't be a cheap knock off brand or Pepsi, has to be coke.
I also could go for a burrito at any time.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2015)

sushi, mountain dew, these sweet licorice things my grandma has...


----------



## chronic (Dec 17, 2015)

Infinite expansion... A way out of darkness. 

Power brought back to me.

No illusions of time or scarcity. 

To be and breathe free. To escape this bone dry reality. To escape the dream sequence. Anything more real than this. 

Senses running at full capacity. True advancement.


----------



## Greninja (Dec 17, 2015)

Seafood
pasta
food
burgers
thin crust pizza 
shake
smoothie

im hungry im eating saltine crackers cause we have nothun to eat


----------



## pillow bunny (Dec 17, 2015)

death


----------



## Eldin (Dec 17, 2015)

honestly just chocolate

all the time


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 17, 2015)

If not-food things count, The Legendary Starfy and Masae's hypothetical LP thereof.


----------



## alphys (Dec 19, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> death



^^^


----------



## Chris (Dec 19, 2015)

Lately just anything tomato-y. So pizza, spaghetti bolognese, tomato-based pasta sauces, etc.


----------



## Athera (Dec 19, 2015)

any food with a lot of salt in it and attention from a specific male


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 19, 2015)

Mettaton ;-;


----------



## MintySky (Dec 19, 2015)

Chips, ice cream, pasta, pastry and chocolate.


----------



## Cailey (Dec 19, 2015)

cheetos, ramen, gatorade, zebra cakes


----------



## sock (Dec 19, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Chicken and soft drinks.



OMG CHICKEN THE BUTTER CHICKEN WAS IT BUTTER CHICKEN I FORGOT

Donuts.


----------

